# Ky. officer fatally shot



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Associated Press

*BOWLING GREEN*, Ky.- A police officer in south-central Kentucky was fatally shot Tuesday morning, authorities said.
Kentucky State Police said Master Sgt. David Whitson, was killed in the line of duty after four officers were called to a residence.
A fight broke out and Whitson and Rojelio Gonzalez-Pacheco, 26, were shot. Both were transported to the Medical Center of Bowling Green, where they were pronounced dead, authorities said.
Witnesses near the scene of the shooting said they heard at least four shots fired, The Daily News of Bowling Green reported.
Bowling Green is about 115 miles south of Louisville.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer Down: David Whitson - [Bowling Green, Kentucky]*

10/31/2006
*Ky. officer fatally shot*

*Officer Down: David Whitson* - [Bowling Green, Kentucky]









 ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 34
*Additional Info:* Master Police Officer David Whitson had served with the Bowling Green Police Department for 8 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.

*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Whitson was shot and killed while responding to a call to a residence. *Date of Incident:* October 31, 2006

*Ky. officer fatally shot*
The Associated Press
BOWLING GREEN, Ky.- A police officer in south-central Kentucky was fatally shot Tuesday morning, authorities said.
Kentucky State Police said Master Sgt. David Whitson, was killed in the line of duty after four officers were called to a residence.
A fight broke out and Whitson and Rojelio Gonzalez-Pacheco, 26, were shot. Both were transported to the Medical Center of Bowling Green, where they were pronounced dead, authorities said.
Witnesses near the scene of the shooting said they heard at least four shots fired, The Daily News of Bowling Green reported.
Bowling Green is about 115 miles south of Louisville.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Kentucky Officer Fatally Shot*

*









*

*Courtesy of WBKO*

Kentucky State Police have released more details of the deadly shooting that happened on Vine Street Tuesday morning. 
"At approximately 10:35 the Bowling Green Police Department received a call from a female requesting that officers respond to 1036 Vine Street street for a subject brandishing a knife", says Kentucky State Police Trooper Todd Holder. 
Three Bowling Green Police Officers responded to the call for assistance and encountered Rojelio Gonzalez-Pacheco armed with two knives. 
Police say Gonzalez-Pacheco attacked Officer David Whitson. 
"During the attack other responding officers used deadly force to protect Officer Whitson", says Holder. 
During the altercation both Gonzalez- Pacheco and Whitson sustained gunshot wounds. 
They were both transported to the Medical Center at Bowling Green where they later died as a result of injuries. 
Rojelio Gonzalez-Pacheco was believed to have been a resident of Edmonton, Kentucky. 
David Whitson was an eight-year veteran of the Bowling Green Police Department. 
He was the first first Bowling Green police officer killed on the job. 
"The loss of officer Whitson will be profoundly felt, not just by his family, colleagues and loved ones but also by our whole community", says Bowling Green Police Chief Doug Hawkins. 
The two other officers who were on the scene, Officer Beldon Perry and Erik Woodward, have been placed on administrative leave as part of the police departments policy. 
An autopsy for both Whitson and Pacheco have been scheduled for Wednesday morning. 
Funeral services are still pending for Officer Whitson. 
Bowling Green Police have placed a black cloth over a BGPD cruiser in memory of their fallen officer at headquarters. 
American Bank and Trust has established a memorial fund for the family if you would like to make a contribution to Whitson's family. 
Whitson is survived by his wife and children.

Stay connected to WBKO as we continue to follow this story. 
_Republished with permisson of WBKO._


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Kentucky Officer Killed by Friendly Fire

*ERIC FLACK*
_Courtesy of WAVE_



*Fallen BG Officer*

WBKO

*BOWLING GREEN, Ky.--* There is a tragic, new twist in the story of a Kentucky police officer killed in the line of duty. It appears officer David Whitson was accidentally shot by a fellow Bowling Green officer. 
WAVE 3 Investigator Eric Flack has more on what investigators say happened and reaction from Whitson's family. 
Even as a teenager, David Whitson wanted to be a police officer. Tuesday morning he died doing what he loved. 
His family has been rocked not only by the loss, but the likelihood the fatal shots came from David's fellow officers. 
David's uncle, Marvin Whitson, told reporters "I didn't know how to ask. I said: 'Did David get hurt?'" 
"She said: 'No. He's dead. He got killed.'" 
Kentucky State Police say Whitson was part of a group trying to arrest a man wielding knives. The suspect attacked Officer Whitson, and two of his fellow officers fired. 
But Whitson was killed along with the suspect. Law enforcement in Kentuckiana jumped to the defense of Whitson's partners. 
"There is no officer out here in the United States anywhere, that would intentionally or recklessly harm another officer," said Indiana State Police Trooper Jerry Goodin. 
Still, Louisville psychologist, Dr. Stanley Frager says the tragic mistake will send ripple effects through the department and the entire community. 
"There is guilt and anger on the part of the family of the officer," he said. "Couldn't have you have prevented this? There's always that 20/20 hindsight that everybody goes through." 
Dr. Frager says the officers could suffer post traumatic stress disorder as they deal with feelings of guilt. 
"Being shot by friendly fire, whether it is in the military or as a police officer, is a tremendously tragic event," he said. 
The officers family says they know it was an accident. What they will never know is why David was the one caught in the middle. 
"Things like that happen," his uncle Marvin said. "Nobody knows the reason why -- we don't. But the Lord knows the reason." 
David Whitson was 34 years old. He leaves behind a wife and two children. Gov. Ernie Fletcher ordered flags to be flown at half staff in Whitson's honor. 
State Police hoped to learn the results of a ballistics report Thursday. 
_Republished with permission of WAVE._

*Related:* 
Watch the Video


----------

